
Job Queue - soasme
https://enqueuezero.com/job-queue.html
======
yukidaruma90
I rarely see people discuss Taskmaster in the wild. Anybody use it in the
production? Or is it just an internal project in disqus?

------
rabb1th0le
Job queue monitoring is easy thingy with prometheus. It's well documented on
how to collect metrics for a background process like job queue.
[https://prometheus.io/docs/practices/instrumentation/](https://prometheus.io/docs/practices/instrumentation/)

